#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  >  برگرداندن اطلاعات مخفی شده توسط folderlock

## Raeed2CB

سلام خدمت مهندسین عزیز
روی یکی از پارتیشن های هارد یکی از مشتریان یه سری اطلاعات بوده که الان کاملا مخفی شده
بقول خودش از نرم افزار فولدر لوک استفاده کرده
حالا کل فایل هاش توی یه پوشه به نامذTHUMBS.MS هستند ولی دسترسی بهشون نداره ولی وقتی با آنتی ویروس اسکن می کنیم کلا فایل ها رو نشون می ده
راهی هست که فایل ها برگردند

----------

*arshia hm*,*imanfc*,*sajjad-d*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## fanus86

بله دوست عزیز 
شما می تونید با برنامه Winrar پوشه رو باز کنید و فایل Desktop.ini رو حذف کنید و پوشه به حالت اولیه بر میگرده

----------

*amir99*,*arshia hm*,*imanfc*,*imMohsen*,*nekooee*,*sajjad-d*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## jalil0111

در این مواقع اگه ویندوز رو عوض کنید و دوباره نرم افزار فولدر لوک رانصب کنید و یه پس جدید بهش بدید میتونین پوشه رو انلوک کنید

----------

*amir99*,*arshia hm*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*sajjad-d*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## fanus86

> در این مواقع اگه ویندوز رو عوض کنید و دوباره نرم افزار فولدر لوک رانصب کنید و یه پس جدید بهش بدید میتونین پوشه رو انلوک کنید


دوست عزیز معمولا این نرم افزار ها کلیه فایل ها رو داخل یک پوشه میریزند و با یک فایل INI این پوشه تبدیل به سطل زباله با هر آیکن دیگه میشه و با پاک کردن فایل INI میتونید پوشه رو بدون هاچ زحمتی داشته باشید.چرا ویندوز عوض کنن!! وقتی راه راحتتر هست 
اگر راه اول من جواب نداد بگید راه بعدی رو بزارم  :برگرداندن اطلاعات مخفی شده توسط folderlock:

----------

*amen*,*amir99*,*farzad_yousefi*,*imanfc*,*imMohsen*,*sajjad-d*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Raeed2CB

سلام خدمت همگی 
دوستان ممنون از زحمات همگی
مشکل با نرم افزار zip-7 حل شد ممنون از زحمات

----------

*amir99*,*fanus86*,*imanfc*,*sajjad-d*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## nekooee

دوست عزیز همیشه تاپیک خود را با عنوان مناسب خواهشا انتخاب کنید.  از مدیران هم خواهش دارم به تاپیکهایی با عنوان نا مناسب پاسخ ندهند و تاپیک رو ببندند.

در مورد پاسخها هم وقتی یکی از دوستان پاسخ درست میده دلیلی نداره راه های سخت تر و طولانی تر هم بیان بشه. بعضی از کاربران جواب نفرات قبل رو مطالعه نمیکنند و باز جوابهای تکراری یا سخت تر رو معرفی میکنند. 
اینجا هم آقای fanus پاسخ رو دادند اما یک جواب .....

لطفا رعایت فرمایید. 
عنوان هم اصلاح کردم

----------

*amir99*,*anti114*,*cybernova*,*fanus86*,*imanfc*,*moien-cd*,*sajjad-d*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## youc30

> در این مواقع اگه ویندوز رو عوض کنید و دوباره نرم افزار فولدر لوک رانصب کنید و یه پس جدید بهش بدید میتونین پوشه رو انلوک کنید


سلام دوستان منم به یک همچین موردی روبرو شدم از winrar فایل .ini رو پاک کردم ولی هیچ کدوم از پوشه ها جز یک فایل صوتی extract نشد تمام عکس ها وخاطراتم اونجاست لطفا کمکم کنید باید چکار کنم دیگه ؟؟ویندوز عوض کنم؟؟

----------


## alirayane

سلام من با نرم افزارUSBSecurityیه هرد اکستنال رو روش رمز گذاشتم و به مشتری دادم  سیستمش ویروسی بود الان اطلاعات رو هارد هست ولی نمیشه دید مخفیه با همه نرم افزار و همون نرم افزارم  امتحان کردم نیومد چیکار کنم تو رو خدا راهنمایی کنید

----------

